# first timer..



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well today was my first time racing my SE... and I kicked ass.... I was racing in the FSP class... and I beat a lot of the regular FSP competitors... my car did really good.... there was a guy there with an SE-R that had an extra set of kumHo Victoracers. on SE-R wheel... and he let me use them.... i am definetly hooked on the sport... no questions asked... many more events to come my way..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It's like crack, one time and you are hooked!!! I'll be out next weekend showin what a b12 can do.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You got spoiled racing with slicks, now that's probably the next thing you're going to get since racing with regular tires doesn't compare


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't see why you raced in FSP besides the racing tires, you could have gone with STS from what I can tell from your mods. Congrats anyway, it's true, this is like crack, and now you're hooked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

He was running the V700's at that event taking him out of STS.

Edit- Sorry Adam I didn't read your entire post.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*tires.....*

does it matter what size of v700's are on, for a certain class, i just new at this sport and yes, it is very addicting, especially when properly motivated.........rookie needing help, help.........thanks.....


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: tires.....*



azkicker0027 said:


> *does it matter what size of v700's are on, for a certain class, i just new at this sport and yes, it is very addicting, especially when properly motivated.........rookie needing help, help.........thanks..... *


Stock size are required in Stock Class. In everything else, I don't think it matters. Street tires only in STS & STX.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay.......*

so if i run 195/55 r14 v700's on 14x6.5's on '89 pulsar nx se, that would still qualify for stock classes?? okay, thanks.......


----------

